# Avro Lancaster Technical Drawings



## robertmro (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi,
I'm looking for technical drawings of the cockpit area of the Avro Lancaster specifically for the pilot's seat and the pilot's platform.
These are the only things I've been able to find but they're not good enough for my needs.
Thanks

Robert

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 14, 2019)

And, what are your needs? Would photos suffice?

You could try the RAF Museum. I don't know how much Lancaster reference material survives, but a lot of Avro stuff was destroyed in a fire at Chadderton, unfortunately.


----------

